# Any storm front cels here?



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Are you a storm front cel?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

Are you?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Are you?





Seeing from my past posts what do you assume?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Seeing from my past posts what do you assume?



I think you’re envious of the aboriginals


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> I think you’re envious of the aboriginals





Well go with that.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jun 9, 2020)

thoughts on tronders


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 9, 2020)

@Nubhuman Siggers


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 9, 2020)

I believe that the white man is inherently and objectively genetically superior to other races. If that makes me a stormfrontcel than yes, I am.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 10, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I believe that the white man is inherently and objectively genetically superior to other races. If that makes me a stormfrontcel than yes, I am.


That doesn't make you a stormfromcel. That just makes you blackpilled.

I absolutely agree that whites are genetically superior.

Most Stormfront alt right cucks say shit like:

"Blacks can't be Incel" and
"Blacks are taking all muh white queenz"
"Blacks have the highest SMV"

and extremist racist shit like that.


----------



## UltimateAesthetics (Jun 10, 2020)

Isn't that the pro-White forum?


----------



## improover (Jun 10, 2020)

stormniggers are unironically low iq


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I believe that the white man is inherently and objectively genetically superior to other races. If that makes me a stormfrontcel than yes, I am.


this is being racepilled not a stormcuck "white kweens" worshipper. @Colvin76


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 10, 2020)

UltimateAesthetics said:


> Isn't that the pro-White forum?


Its a very extremist white nationalist alt-right forum.


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Its a very extremist white nationalist alt-right forum.


(((alt-right)))
@Colvin76 did you watch khalid muhamads speech at kean college?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> (((alt-right)))
> @Colvin76 did you watch khalid muhamads speech at kean college?


I haven't watched it yet


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> I haven't watched it yet


watch it best video


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> watch it best video


video link/URL?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm a hindu nationalist


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

what the fuck is storm frontcel


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> video link/URL?



this man calls out kikes more than any stormfag could dream of its long but good


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> what the fuck is storm frontcel


*Stormfront (website) - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Stormfront_(website)

_Stormfront_ is a white nationalist, white supremacist, antisemitic, Holocaust denialist, and neo-Nazi Internet forum, and the Web's first major racial hate site.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> *Stormfront (website) - Wikipedia*
> en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Stormfront_(website)
> 
> _Stormfront_ is a white nationalist, white supremacist, antisemitic, Holocaust denialist, and neo-Nazi Internet forum, and the Web's first major racial hate site.


this is me if i was a white ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> this is me if i was a white ngl


fraud to italian curry


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> fraud to italian curry


i'm south italia origined immigrant


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i'm south italia origined immigrant


benimde dedem kilic aslan


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> benimde dedem kilic aslan


i have fair skin i need lighter eye and hair to be french tbh now im paki


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i have fair skin i need lighter eye and hair to be french tbh now im paki


nah you can't imo,
french pheno is really special


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> nah you can't imo,
> french pheno is really special


can't stay as paki bro dark brown hair and dark green eyes with fair skin okay i think to fraud european
in la rochelle there are all blonde blue eyed staceys its like turkish men paradise everyone was fucking


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 10, 2020)

Subhuman trash said:


> this is being racepilled not a stormcuck "white kweens" worshipper. @Colvin76


I'm white btw, so I guess I'm a nationalist.
yet I hate Australia, dogshit country, so I'm not really a 'nationalist' per se.


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 10, 2020)

I hate niggers because they destroyed USA 
They destroy everything they touch 
They always complain 
They act like animals 
They are dumb as fuck
But I also hate white soy boys 


Didn’t even hate them before they started destroying everything 
But I don’t hate any other race so idk if that makes me stormfronter or na


----------



## Krezo (Jun 10, 2020)

I am a Punjabi ultra-nationalist and separatist who supports the creation of an independent Punjab state.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 10, 2020)

I support my country and my people.


Krezo said:


> I am a Punjabi ultra-nationalist and separatist who supports the creation of an independent Punjab state.



How does independent Punjab state look like?


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Wish I could report the 7


----------



## Patient A (Jun 10, 2020)

We are a community of racial realists and idealists. Black, Hispanic, Asian and Jewish Nationalists openly support their racial interests, with American taxpayers even required to support the Jewish ethnostate of Israel. We are White Nationalists who support *true* diversity and a homeland for *all* peoples, including ours. We are the voice of the new, embattled _White_ minority!







Stormfront - White Nationalist Community


News and discussion for racial realists and idealists, supporting TRUE diversity and the right of ALL peoples to a homeland, including White people.



www.stormfront.org





Probably First time in years that I have visited that website.

Biggest socialmin that you can do tbh

I’m not a stormfromntcel

I just don’t like cheap labour coming in from abroad


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 10, 2020)

*THIS WHOLE FORUM IS AN EXTENSION OF STORMFRONT *


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jun 10, 2020)

can sometimes see where they're coming from but big government is always cancer so no, would rather die

if it was between SFcels and commiecels then SF easily though, their uniforms will be better so I can statusmax


----------



## BigBiceps (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> That doesn't make you a stormfromcel. That just makes you blackpilled.
> 
> I absolutely agree that whites are genetically superior.
> 
> ...


Tbh. Bunch of retarded rednecks with no sense of reality.


----------



## mʲod (Jun 10, 2020)

White countries should be kept majority white the same way a chicken farm is majority chicken

You exist to produce pure white pussy for islamic and samoan consumption


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> "Blacks can't be Incel" and
> "Blacks are taking all muh white queenz"
> "Blacks have the highest SMV"
> 
> and extremist racist shit like that.


jfl at saying blacks have high smv is extremely racist


----------



## Selfahate (Jun 10, 2020)

Im a selfhateing currycel


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Are you a storm front cel?


I am a racist, stromfront is more like jewfbifront but i guess yeah sure


----------



## Selfahate (Jun 10, 2020)

mʲod said:


> View attachment 454533
> 
> White countries should be kept majority white the same way a chicken farm is majority chicken
> 
> You exist to produce pure white pussy for islamic and samoan consumption


Shutup subhuman white people should exterminate your ass


----------



## mʲod (Jun 10, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Shutup subhuman white people should exterminate your ass








Cringe at playing pet shitskin for these pale losers

Priya’s vindaloo pussy quivers in yearning for punjabi semen, none of these white pencil necks will save you from this fact


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 10, 2020)

What is this datamining @reptiles? Have you become a glownigger in the dark???


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 10, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl at saying blacks have high smv is extremely racist


Found the alt right coper


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Found the alt right coper


Lool I’m Black but ok then


----------



## Nubhuman Siggers (Jun 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Most Stormfront alt right cucks say shit like:
> 
> "Blacks can't be Incel" and
> "Blacks are taking all muh white queenz"
> "Blacks have the highest SMV"



No they don't you low IQ nigger.


----------



## Selfahate (Jun 13, 2020)

mʲod said:


> View attachment 454559
> 
> 
> Cringe at playing pet shitskin for these pale losers
> ...


Shut priya wants white dick 
I can tell i had a Arab pale skinned 
In my school and all the indian girls were lusting after him


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> *THIS WHOLE FORUM IS AN EXTENSION OF STORMFRONT *





I'm a storm front sympathizer ngl i haven't fully gone that route but i have a lot of sympathies for storm front


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I believe that the white man is inherently and objectively genetically superior to other races. If that makes me a stormfrontcel than yes, I am.





That's not enough you don't push the envelope far enough you need more you need to replace those inferior populations you need scourge them filth out bit by bloody brick.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I hate niggers because they destroyed USA
> They destroy everything they touch
> They always complain
> They act like animals
> ...





And they get so much more stuff they don't deserve


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Im a selfhateing currycel





Join the club


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nazbol gang


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Nazbol gang





I don't respect the nazis how can you genocide european caucasoids and annex Poland and call slavs less than human and still claim to be pro white


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 13, 2020)

Man,you are more stormfrontcel than any other white man you want to be a rapebaby jfl@u


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Man,you are more stormfrontcel than any other white man you want to be a rapebaby jfl@u





Everyone is a rape baby what is the issue were not a extension of our ancestors our lives end here and know


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 13, 2020)

i am a curry gook


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> i am a curry gook





Oh brutal


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Everyone is a rape baby what is the issue were not a extension of our ancestors our lives end here and know


Btw would prefer to be born as midclass western european's son instead of rich arab's son


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Btw would prefer to be born as midclass western european's son instead of rich arab's son





Middle class north Western Euro no question


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jun 13, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> thoughts on tronders



I’m a Trønder


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> I’m a Trønder



Wow


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wow


Yeah crazy


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Yeah crazy




That's a good pheno you need to have like 20 kids


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Man,you are more stormfrontcel than any other white man you want to be a rapebaby jfl@u


he's the average self hating weak curry,
thanks god fuken based vishnucels like @SubhumanCurrycel still exist


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I don't respect the nazis how can you genocide european caucasoids and annex Poland and call slavs less than human and still claim to be pro white


Nazbol not Nazi


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> he's the average self hating weak curry,
> thanks god they is still fuken based vishnucels like @SubhumanCurrycel


i saw him bro he skull and height mog every indian,and face mog 60 percent of indian.jfl@him


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Nazbol not Nazi




Oh right well I disagree with the ecanomics fuck socialism


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> he's the average self hating weak curry,
> thanks god fuken based vishnucels like @SubhumanCurrycel still exist





Tbqh I am trying to whitify every trait off my skull ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Tbqh I am trying to whitify every trait off my skull ngl


yeah keep coping bcz you will never be one, neither your children.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> yeah keep coping bcz you will never be one, neither your children.





No but I've seen my morphs I can get to some form of a indo european. 

Also it depends pheno is random.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> yeah keep coping bcz you will never be one, neither your children.


we gonna take daleofaelid waifu jfl@u


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No but I've seen my morphs I can get to some form of a indo european.
> 
> Also it depends pheno is random.


ok.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> ok.





Never the less I advocate more for white people then they for themselves yet get called self hating brutsl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Never the less I advocate more for white people then they for themselves yet get called self hating brutsl


That’s a fair point.
It kinda sucks seeing white people turn into self hating cucks, like have some pride to honour your ancestors that built most of the civilised world man.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> That’s a fair point.
> It kinda sucks seeing white people turn into self hating cucks, like have some pride to honour your ancestors that built most of the civilised world man.





Yeah true and I get called self hating for trying to replace us


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jun 13, 2020)

Idk how you can be racist after the blackpill lol. If anything it should show that we are all in this together and its good looking vs subhuman. The only allowed racism should be against curries, but for the rest, then we are all in this together.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> That’s a fair point.
> It kinda sucks seeing white people turn into self hating cucks, like have some pride to honour your ancestors that built most of the civilised world man.


europe was not the main place of civilizations these last centuries thanks to religious extremisms.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Idk how you can be racist after the blackpill lol. If anything it should show that we are all in this together and its good looking vs subhuman. The only allowed racism should be against curries, but for the rest, then we are all in this together.





I have looked into that claim agaist the racism agaist curries but the issues with that is depends in which type and genetically they have a better base compared to negros or chinks


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> europe was not the main place of civilizations these last centuries thanks to religious extremisms.


Elaborate
Are you talking about the dark ages?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> europe was not the main place of civilizations these last centuries thanks to religious extremisms.





Who gives a flying fuck about how ancient Rome was like no 1 talks about that we all talk about the British empire or recent glories we all talk about coloubus or thr middle ages or the dark ages. 

All glory comes from Northern europe


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I have looked into that claim agaist the racism agaist curries but the issues with that is depends in which type and genetically they have a better base compared to negros or chinks


True Indians are very varied I have seen this repeatedly.
Indians like me that are either of northern descent or from Fiji (like I am) look quite different from Indians from the mainland


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Elaborate
> Are you talking about the dark ages?


just compare by yourself antiquity vs christianized european shithole


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> just compare by yourself antiquity vs christianized european shithole





Bruhhh antiquity was a shit hole porn hub the Internet vr all this fine shit came from europe and the enlightenment


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about how ancient Rome was like no 1 talks about that we all talk about the British empire or recent glories we all talk about coloubus or thr middle ages or the dark ages.
> 
> All glory comes from Northern europe


britain became strong by fucking ur low iq ancestors who were to weak to protect their home.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> britain became strong by fucking ur low iq ancestors who were to weak to protect their home.





We're not talking about Britain I'm just talking the Americas and other European states.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> just compare by yourself antiquity vs christianized european shithole


True.
Greeks and Romans were giga based.
I studied Greek mostly Athenian history for 2 years in HS, their nationalism and societal structure was something to be admired.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 13, 2020)

Krezo said:


> I am a Punjabi ultra-nationalist and separatist who supports the creation of an independent Punjab state.


Khalistan ?
Looksmax Kare ga khalsa?
I would like to notify the government I don't support khalistan or any separationist movements , I believe in India. For khalistanis seeing this pls don't kill me I dindu nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> We're not talking about Britain I'm just talking the Americas and other European states.


religions still created the dark ages of europe,
ottoman empire is partly dead bcz of religious lobbies who stopped progress in science, military, art...


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 13, 2020)

We were interested with geometry,maths,philosophy and medicine while europe was discussing Do angels have cock.Literally we changed the roles jfl really jfl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> We're not talking about Britain I'm just talking the Americas and other European states.





Mathafack said:


> britain became strong by fucking ur low iq ancestors who were to weak to protect their home.



Europe became giga cucked by letting Jews subvert their nations and set up national banks to drain their economy.
If they were the nationalists that would have never happened.
The west hasntreally decayed due to Christianity but because they forgot their nationalist roots and let Jews take control


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Europe became giga cucked by letting news subvert their nations and set up national banks to drain their economy.
> If they were the nationalists that would have never happened.
> The west hasntreally decayed due to Christianity but because they forgot their nationalist roots and let Jews take control


oy vey the jews are smart, we can't deny that


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> oy vey the jews are smart, we can't deny that


I am assuming either one of the two happened 









The bible is contradictory in that it hasn’t anti Semitic tropes and verses yet it says that the Israelites are Gods chosen people. I think the bible at it’s early stages was altered by the Jews to include this.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I am assuming either one of the two happened
> View attachment 459954
> 
> View attachment 459955
> ...


Jesus was jewish bro and christianism was considered as a jewish sect at the beggining


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 13, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I believe that the white man is inherently and objectively genetically superior to other races. If that makes me a stormfrontcel than yes, I am.


Only intellectually


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Jesus was jewish bro and christianism was considered as a jewish sect at the beggining


Jesus was a Semite and was never recorded practicing Judaism.
Jews were the ones who ratted Jesus our and got him killed.
Jews being governmental manipulators to control the Roman government to kill Jesus was the biggest Jewish redpill the bible dropped. I have a hard time believing the Jews wrote that in with intention to make themselves look better


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Jesus was a Semite and was never recorded practicing Judaism.
> Jews were the ones who ratted Jesus our and got him killed.
> Jews being governmental manipulators to control the Roman government to kill Jesus was the biggest Jewish redpill the bible dropped. I have a hard time believing the Jews wrote that in with intention to make themselves look better


he was indeed not in judaism but he's born in semitic so jewish family and he's the descendant of Abraham


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Jesus was jewish bro and christianism was considered as a jewish sect at the beggining


John 8:44 – "Jews are the children of Satan"
I have a very hard time believing Jews wrote that in their to upheave their status in the eyes of christians


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> he was indeed not in judaism but he's born in semitic so jewish family and he's the descendant of Abraham


Yet he converted his Jewish followers to Christianity? 
In my opinion I think Jews edited or added verses in the bible because “Jews are gods chosen people” and “Jews are the children of Satan” dont add up.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Yet he converted his Jewish followers to Christianity?
> In my opinion I think Jews edited or added verses in the bible because “Jews are gods chosen people” and “Jews are the children of Satan” dont add up.


idk bible got more updates than an iphone


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 13, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I believe that the white man is inherently and objectively genetically superior to other races. If that makes me a stormfrontcel than yes, I am.


Based zoomer


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 13, 2020)

You guys do realise God of Abraham is a lie , I can't believe you guys believe such fairytales.
Reincarnation and the Hindu mythos on the other hand .....


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> idk bible got more updates than an iphone


JFL
I think we can agree though that modern day West and Christianity is cucked.
Two of the most devout christians I know are some of the most LGBT supportive I know   
Just lol at the state of modern day Christcucks ngl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> You guys do realise God of Abraham is a lie , I can't believe you guys believe such fairytales.
> Reincarnation and the Hindu mythos on the other hand .....


Greeks actually held Hindu priests in very high regards of wisdom that on par with Greek philosophers.
To bad Eurocucks and Muslims had to fuck our nation tho...


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> JFL
> I think we can agree though that modern day West and Christianity is cucked.
> Two of the most devout christians I know are some of the most LGBT supportive I know
> Just lol at the state of modern day Christcucks ngl


westernized christianism is born in anatolia, actual turkey and was spreaded in the rest of the roman empire after, it has nothing to do with the original belief.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Greeks actually held Hindu priests in very high regards of wisdom that on par with Greek philosophers.
> To bad Eurocucks and Muslims had to fuck our nation tho...


It was already in decline , our civilizations decline was the reason of our conquest and humiliation by the turks not the other way round.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> It was already in decline , our civilizations decline was the reason of our conquest and humiliation by the turks not the other way round.


mughal empire was prosperous.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 13, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> It was already in decline , our civilizations decline was the reason of our conquest and humiliation by the turks not the other way round.


Yea but British colonialism and the islamisation of certain parts of India really accelerated its demise


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> westernized christianism is born in anatolia, actual turkey and was spreaded in the rest of the roman empire after, it has nothing to do with the original belief.


Constantinople got conquered by Mehmed , I am surprised why are Christians such cucks?
Is it because there whole myth is based on cuckoldry?
God cucked Mary's husband by having her have his son ???


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> mughal empire was prosperous.


It was okay , it height of economic power came with European spice trade as if was losing power to European traders and rapid rebellions. 
The last great emperor actually defeated the British and made them fuck off but the economy crashes because it was dependent on European spice trade.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Constantinople got conquered by Mehmed , I am surprised why are Christians such cucks?
> Is it because there whole myth is based on cuckoldry.
> God cucked Mary's husband by having her have his son ???


I don't talk about that, first spread of christianism in his actual form started in capadoccia but yeah many things are weird about christianism,
and none would be able to fight sultan mehmet and his 200000 soldiers atthis time, just a reminder that they became slowly the superpower of the world at this time so it's not really about religion and orthodoxs were persecuted and killed by catholics (crusaders who destroyed the city 200 years before the siege of mehmet the conqueror), even the orrthox church said that they prefer to be ruled by turks than infidel latins when the emperor accepeted the help of rome


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 14, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Only intellectually


No looks also.


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Jun 14, 2020)

Im Black Lives Matter


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 14, 2020)

mʲod said:


> View attachment 454533
> 
> White countries should be kept majority white the same way a chicken farm is majority chicken
> 
> You exist to produce pure white pussy for islamic and samoan consumption


brutal


----------



## MogsMe (Jun 14, 2020)

2016 /pol/ gang


----------

